# Choosing the best wood for outdoor projects



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi all, 

I had a question for Keith for which we've corresponded through PM's. It was decided that it may be very helpful for others here on the forums. So, with permission from Keith of course, is a copy of my question and his reply. I hope this helps others. 

Many thanks to Keith. His info has pointed me in the direction for the 2 projects I've got planned. I'll be ordering either White Oak or Cypress soon.




> Hi Keith,
> 
> First off, wonderful web site that you have.
> 
> ...





> Thanks for your comment on our web site. I hope woodworkers find it a useful place to visit and of course buy hardwoods.
> 
> Western Red Cedar is a great wood for many outdoor projects. The biggest drawback is its softness. Just yesterday I built a bird house using cedar fence boards from Home Depot. The boards were 5/8 thick , rough on both side but were perfect for my project. And they were cheap. If your projects do not need the durability of a harder wood use the cedar.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Keith, out of the woods suggested for outdoor use, (Cypress, Ipe and White Oak) could you tell us an ascending order for typical pricing? Which of these would perform the best in cold climates? Which would be best for very wet conditions?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Mike,

i was waiting and interested in an answer to your question ranking woods for outdoor use.

did you ever get an answer?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the information. It could prove helpfull in the future.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Ken -

How much white oak do you need? I have some left over from my blanket chest build. The largest piece is flatsawn, maybe 3 or 4 board feet of 4/4, rough. Also some 5/4 or 6/4 in smaller pieces. I can make measurements if you might be interested in a trade?

p.s. I got the white oak at Metro Hardwoods in Independence, MO.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Rob,

Sorry for not responding sooner, just now saw the replies to this thread. At current time, plans have changed. Everythings on hold due to work issues.  Thanks for the thoughts.


----------

